# Lapierre Overvolt AM Experiences



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've just dropped some coin on a 2017 Lapierre Overvolt AM 500+ bike - 27.5+ tires, 140/150 travel. Any one have experiences, thoughts, tips for the Overvolt bikes? Seems most of the comment stuff on here is focused on the Turbo Lev bikes.

I looked at a few ebikes but in the end it was the value for money of the spec on the Overvolt that won me over from the Levs and the Haibikes. Availability also seems to be a major issue in Australia with very small numbers of bikes brought in.

Cheers
Muz


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new ride, but soz no experience with Lapierre.
Be interested to hear your thoughts though, looks like your coming from a stable of killer bikes.
I was super keen on a Rotwild though availability in Aus is pretty limited, then a mate sold me his Levo for a killer deal and now finding it hard to get a leg over my other bikes...


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Doubt you'll hear much from socal since they don't seem to have a presence here and I haven't seen them exhibited at ebike expos or Interbike. Lapierre tried to gain a foothold in the MTB scene, but left the area a couple of years ago AFAICT.


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn good looking machine I reckon.
Can't wait for my first ride...


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

We were on board with this company and they just up and left. Still love the bikes the produced.


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

First ride done and dusted. It was interesting to ride the Overvolt on the same trails I normally ride my other bikes on. Downhill I'm definitely slower, but it's still fun. On single track climbs I would even say I was not much faster, if at all, which surprised me. The main advantage was arriving at the top of the climbs feeling comfortable and not overly 'puffed'... mind you, still sweating and puffing a bit. Quite happy considering knee surgery just 4 weeks ago.

I think the rear shock is going to take some setting up... currently running 300 psi and still too much sag...will need to source a shock pump that goes higher than 300 psi. I guess the sag issues would have something to do with the much heavier build of the ebike.

Cheers
Muz


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

Swapped out the Monarch shock for a Cane Creek Inline Coil. I currently have a 550 lb Spring in it but probably need to go to a 600 lb (if I can ever find one). Definite improvement in ride quality, that will only get better with further tuning. Looks pretty cool too.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Thats a good looking bike! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eBikesmith (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow! That thing is too clean! I've ridden the Levo quite a few times, and given the same Bosch powertrain, fatty tires, etc.; I imagine a pretty similar experience with the Overvolt, but a better price point.

Also, by the way you describe it, it sounds about right. If I'm trying to actually get the most out of my ride and conserve the juice, I still get a workout from pedaling, but get to the top of the trail in a fraction of the time, and with plenty of energy to burn. On the downside, I'm also a bit slower going back down than if I was on a regular bike. IMHO...WELL worth the trade off. To each their own though.


----------



## RockySpieler (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the carbon am800, to which I have fitted a 3" tyre on the front. It is unbelievable, my first ebike. More school boy grins than any other purchase....... .

It is heavy, which makes it very stable but I cannot lift over fences easily, and cannot lift on to my roof rack.

The pikes are great downhill .

As other bike I have trek remedy 9 29 plus fatty plus 29 scalpel. I struggle to jump bunny hop due to the weight of it, compared to my other bikes. I have always rode spd which help me to bunny hop (poor technique but it works for me).

Starting in turbo mode on hills on spd help, considering flats, but when I have tried them in the past I have jumped off the bike when trying to move the back end, forgetting I am not clipped in.

I do not have eMtb firmware yet.

I still ride my other bikes which are more playful, but this is a different type of fun, very fast downhill. Your arms and upper body gets a work out from the weight of it.

I use eco a lot, battery anxiety is something I am having to overcome!

It does have much more motor drag then my mates kenevo when pedalling in off mode.

OVERVOLT AM TEAM | Lapierre Bikes

Latest Team version is 160mm rear travel with 210x55 rear shock up from 210x50 on mine. Standard version is now 150mm rear travel with 210x52.5. They both looks the same frame and link, does anyone know if you can upgrade?


----------



## RockySpieler (Jan 8, 2012)

I have had the eMtb firmware upgrade, and think it is very good. Definitely worthwhile getting it done, makes the ebike assistance feel very natural.


----------



## dkw (Jan 14, 2018)

It looks like the 2018 LaPierre has the battery situated down low over the motor for a lower center of gravity. I'm glad to see this and hope more manufacturers get on board. I agree that hiding the battery in the down tube is more aesthetically pleasing but more weight on a bicycle up high may not be the right way to go.


----------



## mmpopeur (May 9, 2011)

RockySpieler said:


> I have the carbon am800, to which I have fitted a 3" tyre on the front. It is unbelievable, my first ebike. More school boy grins than any other purchase....... .
> 
> It is heavy, which makes it very stable but I cannot lift over fences easily, and cannot lift on to my roof rack.
> 
> ...


I've installed since 2 months a CC DB Coil Inline in 210 X 55 on my 2018 Lapierre Carbon AM 800. 
It fit perfectly. I'm not very heavy (71 kgs) and I choose a 411 lbs Ohlins Spring. I've set the sag at 28 % with only 2 turns of spring preload. That seems to be the good spring for the bike and my weight.
The small bumps sensitivity is now like riding on a velvet carpet.
On the other hand, big jumps (2 meters to flat) are a bit harsh. Not sure if the bike is bottoming out but I can ear a loud noise from the rear end of the bike.
Hope it helps to make the good choice


----------



## Coldevil (Mar 2, 2018)

Lapierre overvolt am700


----------

